# Pulling Back the Publishing Veil: Return Reserves, Buy-in, and Sell-through



## MichaelSullivan (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been writing a number of articles on publishing for Amazing Stories, and just realized I should probably have been posting links here as it is right up this forums alley.  So here is the one that came out today.


Pulling Back the Publishing Veil: Return Reserves, Buy-in, and Sell-through

I'll try to put up the other ones as well.


----------

